
Beyond Human Centered Design: Is Planet Centric Design the Next Thing? - kvrichard
https://www.kevinrichard.ch/beyond-human-centered-design-is-planet-centric-design-the-next-thing/
======
carapace
With JS disabled there is no content.

~~~
zzo38computer
Disable CSS too, and then the text is readable.

~~~
carapace
Thanks.

I'm just letting the author know.

FWIW, I watched the podcast (with auto-translation) and it's pretty good IMO.

